# Do friends and family read your work?



## cinderblock (Mar 24, 2016)

General questions, out of curiosity.

1. Do friends and family read your work? 

2a. If yes, what's their reaction? Does any of it surprise you? And have you ever reevaluated the merit of someone's acquaintance/friendship after they've critiqued your work?

2b. If not, what is the reason they won't read your work, and does it hinder or strain your relationship? Have you ever reevaluated/questioned the merit/credibility of someone's acquaintance/friendship, after they decided - consciously or unconsciously - not to read your work?


----------



## dale (Mar 24, 2016)

mine get worried when they read it. they think it's great, but like my mom read a story i wrote once and was sincerely
worried i should maybe go to a mental hospital for my own good. she sat me down and wondered if i was gonna commit suicide.
i was like..."no mom. the world ain't gettin off that easy." ha ha


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 24, 2016)

I post most things I write on FB and so, yeah. They know that some of those are based on what's happening to me in real life. 

(real, true)Friends get worried too when I write about deep, dark and evil stuff. HAHA.
(fake, hater) friends will start spreading rumors about their interpretation of my writings thinking I'm suicidal (for the dark stuff). ----well, there is some truth to that though cause I was pretty depressed the past few months, but still. That's just bad. 

I don't keep a lot of close friends. I invest my time and effort keeping those that put effort into understanding me (cause Im a weirdo.,). 



> Your friends don’t need an explanation, and your enemies wouldn’t believe it anyway.




Oh and I also write about certain guys who were a part of my life. Exes.
The first one, he knows that I sometimes 'use' him.. He thinks it's cool and sweet.
The second one, if he knew about it, he would probably.... Sue me or assassinate me.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Mar 25, 2016)

My sister has read some of my academic work. Her favorite piece is "Choices". I was surprised because she's been one of those who've not commented either way on my writing. I don't know if I've reevaluated this relationship or not, We've been estranged for many years and rebuilding it comes day to day.

My birth mother, as far as I know, has never read any of my work. Even though she writes as well, she tells me to give it up and go to work in fast food. Sad to say that I don't trust her. She wants me to give up my dream without even knowing what I'm capable of.


----------



## bdcharles (Mar 25, 2016)

No, haha, haha, no, no. Ha. No. The very idea is insane.

It took me years to confess, to come out as a writer, and longer still to let anyone see my work - and so far that's only my wife, who was wondering "what I was doing in the man cave all that time". I'd be terrified if they knew such stuff resided in my head; it would be more of a strain for them to read it than not. I was raised in the sort of family where, if you're not making a six figure salary doing something incredibly stressful, they're really not interested, and any "writers" or other "creative types" were assumed to be congenitally feebleminded and not taken seriously, so I am used to keeping secrets and sneaking around and stuff. 

Perhaps all my villains are variations on a patriarch?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

Writing is a cult... a cult of one. I once asked a family member to type something with the caveat that they not edit, not change a thing. She passed it off to her mother-in-law, who went through it like she was an elementary school teacher, paraphrasing. I was so disappointed. I laughed and threw it in the trash. What was I thinking? Never again...
 What we do is secret.


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 25, 2016)

My wife has my blogs in her RSS subscriptions, so I can't avoid her there. 

I don't usually share a piece of fiction with with my wife until I am about ready to try and send it out into the world. I'll also usually at least give my daughters a chance to read anything that will be publicly available, just so they know about it. 

My wife's reading interests are not nearly as dark as some of my writing and not really as off-beat as some of my other writing, so she's sometimes surprised by which stories go over best elsewhere. Occasionally she seems worried about the sorts of stuff that come out of my head.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Mar 25, 2016)

1. Yes

2a. varied.  Yes.  No, I appreciate their opinions, especially if it differs from mine. It makes it hard to think outside of the box, if everyone you know is in the box with you.

2b. I do have a few folks who won't read my work, not a big deal, just becomes an item not discussed with them.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Mar 25, 2016)

It's funny you should ask, because I was just thinking about this yesterday.

I gave the first draft of my novel to a couple friends and got the "It's good" reaction. I suspected it needed work, but was encouraged nevertheless. I doubt I'll ask friends to read anything again. I want real feedback these days, not reassurance.

But the real irony involves my parents. Now they never had a positive thing to say to my face, ever. In fact, I used to get lectures for things my friends got praise for. But once, many years ago now, I wrote a story and gave it to my mother to read. She did, and said, sounding very surprised, that it was good. That got my father's attention, so *he* took it and read it, repeating the "This is good." in the same shocked and surprised tones.

That said, I am currently very selective about who reads my work now. Only those who truly want to help make it better read drafts.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 25, 2016)

Yeah, I clicked on all the posts. Yeah, I'll reply to all of them. Why not? I just woke up from my nap after working 11 PM - 7 AM. This will help me warm up my brain (or what's left of it). 




cinderblock said:


> General questions, out of curiosity.
> 
> 1. Do friends and family read your work?
> 
> ...



1. Yes, but not everything. I try to share what I feel is deemed necessary to share. If it's a silly random poem or an excerpt from my prospective novel, it's a hit or miss. If it's a publication in the WF newsletter or a blog article, I'll share it to everyone. They always seem to have higher expectations and higher praise (it's a natural thing to happen) with my work, so I don't "fish" for compliments often. 

2a. It's generally positive. They never focus on the grammar, but the context. They usually dive into deeper conversations. Nothing surprises me. No, they'll always be that person in my life. Although I ask myself the same thing, whether or not I have changed how they feel about me, we're always in good standing with good intentions. Nothing changes except for coming to me for relationship advice.

2b. I am rarely denied, even if they can't read it right away. They always seem to find time and comment promptly. I never offer anything too big to consume. I can personally understand a busy schedule. It takes a lot to hinder or strain my relationships. I really like the context of this question. Now that they declined to read your stuff - do you take it personal? In short terms, no. I honestly take whatever I can receive. 



dale said:


> mine get worried when they read it. they think it's great, but like my mom read a story i wrote once and was sincerely
> worried i should maybe go to a mental hospital for my own good. she sat me down and wondered if i was gonna commit suicide.
> i was like..."no mom. the world ain't gettin off that easy." ha ha



I can understand that, Dale. That's another reason why many writers will not share anything with anyone too close for comfort. It's not a matter of critique, but immediate concern. I know firsthand my work is often questionable because it relates to previous dating experiences. Most women felt hesitant to do anything to prevent being another statistic, story, or life lesson to my 4,000 subscribers. This is where we literally have to pick our friends. Open up to those you can trust. Open up to someone who can accept a sad story of depression. We're living in a society of hostility and mental illness. It's a very questionable world. 



Reichelina said:


> I post most things I write on FB and so, yeah. They know that some of those are based on what's happening to me in real life.
> 
> (real, true)Friends get worried too when I write about deep, dark and evil stuff. HAHA.
> (fake, hater) friends will start spreading rumors about their interpretation of my writings thinking I'm suicidal (for the dark stuff). ----well, there is some truth to that though cause I was pretty depressed the past few months, but still. That's just bad.
> ...




The past few months? Then, a charming individual came through to wipe that frown off your face, right? I completely understand how FB can escalate everything out of proportion. Vaguebooking is when someone deliberately posts something for a reaction using vagueness. 


















As long as you're not being vague, you're fine. Watch the context of how you write on social media sites. 




MzSnowleopard said:


> My birth mother, as far as I know, has never read any of my work. Even though she writes as well, she tells me to give it up and go to work in fast food. Sad to say that I don't trust her. She wants me to give up my dream without even knowing what I'm capable of.



My reaction when I read this: 







My advice - just keep doing you. 

Whatever makes *you *happy, pursue it. Don't ever settle for something else. 




bdcharles said:


> No, haha, haha, no, no. Ha. No. The very idea is insane.
> 
> It took me years to confess, to come out as a writer, and longer still to let anyone see my work - and so far that's only my wife, who was wondering "what I was doing in the man cave all that time". I'd be terrified if they knew such stuff resided in my head; it would be more of a strain for them to read it than not. I was raised in the sort of family where, if you're not making a six figure salary doing something incredibly stressful, they're really not interested, and any "writers" or other "creative types" were assumed to be congenitally feebleminded and not taken seriously, so I am used to keeping secrets and sneaking around and stuff.
> 
> Perhaps all my villains are variations on a patriarch?




Yes! I love how you put this into context. "Coming out as a writer" implying that writers are simply just closet writers. It's a profession we pursue behind closed doors. Although young writers act as if it's taboo to hold dreams to write for a living, I hope they eventually open up to pursue their endeavors despite the social and financial obstacles. I believe as long as they understand the intent should be out of sharing a story to inspire others, the financial incentives will follow. The quality of the work will show if it's intended only for financial gain. So, let's hope they write out of passion to help others. 



Kevin said:


> Writing is a cult... a cult of one. I once asked a family member to type something with the caveat that they not edit, not change a thing. She passed it off to her mother-in-law, who went through it like she was an elementary school teacher, paraphrasing. I was so disappointed. I laughed and threw it in the trash. What was I thinking? Never again...
> What we do is secret.



I really like this idea! Before I read on, I'd like to make note that you're absolutely right. A private cult. Some writers rarely allow people to join them and look over their work. It's not like we're accessing pornographic websites, but the context of the writing. Some writers feel weird and uncomfortable sharing their written feelings and emotions. Others belittle themselves into thinking they're not good enough to write and they write as an escape or mental release. It's unfortunate that people will look at the formatting before the overall story. If the story delivers an inspirational message, who cares how it's written. The fact that someone understands it's inspirational is proof that the message was clear. This is the same concept as someone with a speech impediment. Although the filler words and pauses might delay the message, they can still tell a really good story. 



InstituteMan said:


> My wife has my blogs in her RSS subscriptions, so I can't avoid her there.
> 
> I don't usually share a piece of fiction with with my wife until I am about ready to try and send it out into the world. I'll also usually at least give my daughters a chance to read anything that will be publicly available, just so they know about it.
> 
> My wife's reading interests are not nearly as dark as some of my writing and not really as off-beat as some of my other writing, so she's sometimes surprised by which stories go over best elsewhere. Occasionally she seems worried about the sorts of stuff that come out of my head.




Sometimes I worry about my subscribers. It's great to know that you have a strong family bond to share your work with the ones closest to you. Thanks! 



Sleepwriter said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 2a. varied.  Yes.  No, I appreciate their opinions, especially if it differs from mine. It makes it hard to think outside of the box, if everyone you know is in the box with you.
> 
> 2b. I do have a few folks who won't read my work, not a big deal, just becomes an item not discussed with them.




I absolutely love this! "It makes it hard to think outside of the box, if everyone you know is in the box with you." This is great advice. You have a really great point here. It's almost like saying, "The glass is either half full or half empty, but someone has to pour or drink the rest!" 




Jack of all trades said:


> It's funny you should ask, because I was just thinking about this yesterday.
> 
> I gave the first draft of my novel to a couple friends and got the "It's good" reaction. I suspected it needed work, but was encouraged nevertheless. I doubt I'll ask friends to read anything again. I want real feedback these days, not reassurance.
> 
> ...




This is another great piece of advice! I can hear the tone of your parents in my head. It's that tone of reassurance you weren't expecting. It also sounds as if they weren't expecting it either. I had the same effect with my English teacher. I printed out a copy of my UConn admission essay and shared it with her. 

"Well, here it is!" 
"What? You mean, you submitted _*this *last night_?" 
"Yeah, my application was due by 11:59." 
"_This _... is ... _really _... _good!_" 
"Really?" 
"Yeah, and you wrote this last minute?" 
"Yeah, I don't know. I had to write _something_." 


Well, I was accepted to the University of Connecticut. In fact, some of my friends were still on waiting lists, even prior to my submission, when I was accepted.  So, I guess someone else believed it was written well enough for university standards. This teacher was notorious for being a grammar Nazi. So, I was extremely relieved. Always watch for non-verbal cues. The way they say it's good will tell you more than just reassurance and approval.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 25, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Yeah, I clicked on all the posts. Yeah, I'll reply to all of them. Why not? I just woke up from my nap after working 11 PM - 7 AM. This will help me warm up my brain (or what's left of it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. That individual is indeed charming! Lol. 
Vaguebooking! That's a new term. Ugghhhh kids these days.
Lol.

Basically, it's not like facebook status. I write stuff on my separate page on FB for quite sometime now. People now think everything I write on there applies to me. Haha. Insane. That's my style. I write in vague manner not super vague but blurred enough to make the readers think.

But since I'm naturally weird, I've had those times way before facebook you know. I am in owe of people who never cared about people think of them as long as they aren't harming anyone. 

Now, that's charming!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 25, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> Yeah. That individual is indeed charming! Lol.











Reichelina said:


> Basically, it's not like facebook status. I write stuff on my separate page on FB for quite sometime now. People now think everything I write on there applies to me. Haha. Insane. That's my style. I write in vague manner not super vague but blurred enough to make the readers think.



Oh, so you share your work with others through Facebook's Notes feature? Yeah, I am familiar. It's almost like a blog, but it's a notebook. When you share your work, and this can be answered by anyone else willing to discuss, do you add a disclaimer? Do you add clarification that it does not apply to you? 



Reichelina said:


> But since I'm naturally weird ...














_*I have nothing else to say. *:---)_


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 25, 2016)

Not the family, my daughter and late wife claimed not to understand my poems, which is odd, as they never read them. Additionally, my daughter thinks that a grown man writing poetry is not too far removed from being gay...


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 25, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> Not the family, my daughter and late wife claimed not to understand my poems, which is odd, as they never read them. Additionally, my daughter thinks that a grown man writing poetry is not too far removed from being gay...



Your daughter displays naivety toward famous male poets. Have you ever introduced her into poetry? Famous male poets? She must think every male poet is a director for LGBT community plays.  Keep doing you.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 25, 2016)

Every week when I talk to my nephew, his first question:  Do you have more 'Ways?  Usually followed by, can you read Star?  He's four and really likes the Star Socks Fox.  Tibbox is a close second.  He likes to hear my nonsense.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 25, 2016)

They've read my short stories. I'm too embarrassed to show them my novel at the moment, but I've told them they can read it when it's published! 8)


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 25, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> They've read my short stories. I'm too embarrassed to show them my novel at the moment, but I've told them they can read it when it's published! 8)



Yeah, I am treating my novel like a celebrity raised child. I am not ready for the media coverage. Although it's in roughest of all forms online, nobody has access to the current updated version. I've been pushing it aside since I arrived here in January. It's better off that way. I needed to step away from it for a while. Whenever I feel the need to share my work, it's usually the Prologue. Whether I'll officially use it or not, it's a great way to deliver what to expect with my story.


----------



## Jigawatt (Mar 25, 2016)

I enjoy allowing family and friends read my work. It helps my confidence because they're such damned-good liars, telling me how much they enjoy reading the stories. I believe them. They often ask if I have any new stories, which keeps me motivated. The stories I don't share are erotica and my atheistic dissertations. I've written many sex stories, including fetishism, homosexuality, masturbation. And I've written, and continue to write stories decrying biblical and religious thinking. I'm not comfortable letting my mom read those two genres. I was raised in a devout Catholic family. Everything we did revolved around the Church. Of the five siblings, I am the only apostate. My family is aware of my free-thinking ways, but I have diluted my beliefs in varying proportions depending upon the person I'm engaging. I know the limits I can take with each.

The only negativism I've received ironically came from my mother. She is a worry-wart. To give an example, my mom once fed each of the siblings a teaspoon of Listerine as a preventative after a man at church threw-up during mass. From that day forward, one of the first prayers I uttered in Church was, "Please God, don't let anyone throw-up today." My mom likes to read between the lines. She once feared suicidal tendencies from one of my stories, which is ridiculous as I enjoy life. Just recently, after reading one of my stories, my mom said, "You should let your sisters edit your stories. They went to college and are good writers." Thanks, mom. Duly noted.

One of my best friends thinks I'm a closet homosexual, or in denial after reading one of my stories. I'm heterosexual - not that there's anything wrong either way. I'm just a lusty bastard that gets-off writing sexually adventurous scenes. It's a safe way to experiment, fantasy. Okay, maybe I have _some_ bisexual tendencies. Mom's not getting the chance to read between the lines on that one. Maybe there's a time and a place to publish it.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 25, 2016)

Jigawatt said:


> The stories I don't share are erotica and my atheistic dissertations. I've written many sex stories, including fetishism, homosexuality, masturbation.
> 
> One of my best friends thinks I'm a closet homosexual, or in denial after reading one of my stories. I'm heterosexual - not that there's anything wrong either way. I'm just a lusty bastard that gets-off writing sexually adventurous scenes. It's a safe way to experiment, fantasy. Okay, maybe I have _some_ bisexual tendencies. Mom's not getting the chance to read between the lines on that one. Maybe there's a time and a place to publish it.



Oh, I can relate. My mom thinks I am going to write mommy porn novels, or her reference to E.L. James' Fifty Shades. I have shared some sensual pieces with a few of our members here. It's on the Internet for a reason. I am intrigued about how language connects with the nervous system. That fascinates me. So, responses are always stimulating to those pieces. Whether they're good or bad, I am always up for those comments. Whenever I leave my SO voice messages, she responds how she missed my sensual voice. I can understand the desire to love and be loved. I think it's natural to have all tendencies. Look at all the porn categories! Porn is literature for the eyes. Short stories for the short attention spans. 

I have discussed this with many young couples. Some women claim that their boyfriends are very primitive. They even skip through porn just to watch the _penetration_. They release their tension and get on with their day. I suggested this may be the problem with their intimacy. The men naturally skip through the foreplay. These are the essential elements to heighten arousal and the bond between the two people. Whether it's a physical, emotional or intellectual bond, this bond should be established with a set of boundaries. Communication. That's all it takes. 

Great partners (as well as writers) communicate their feelings. The men they were dating might have been lacking the writing skills we have here. Continue exploring your passions and interests. It's a healthy mental release. It's okay to explore your sexuality through writing. As long as you grow as a writer and as a person, you're doing something many others could never admit to do. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dale (Mar 25, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Oh, I can relate. My mom thinks I am going to write mommy porn novels, or her reference to E.L. James' Fifty Shades. I have shared some sensual pieces with a few of our members here. It's on the Internet for a reason. I am intrigued about how language connects with the nervous system. That fascinates me. So, responses are always stimulating to those pieces. Whether they're good or bad, I am always up for those comments. Whenever I leave my SO voice messages, she responds how she missed my sensual voice. I can understand the desire to love and be loved. I think it's natural to have all tendencies. Look at all the porn categories! Porn is literature for the eyes. Short stories for the short attention spans.
> 
> I have discussed this with many young couples. Some women claim that their boyfriends are very primitive. They even skip through porn just to watch the _penetration_. They release their tension and get on with their day. I suggested this may be the problem with their intimacy. The men naturally skip through the foreplay. These are the essential elements to heighten arousal and the bond between the two people. Whether it's a physical, emotional or intellectual bond, this bond should be established with a set of boundaries. Communication. That's all it takes.
> 
> ...



i've wrote one erotica type of story. my most popular story. published by 2 or 3 different zines. but NO. family has NEVER read that one. ha ha


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 25, 2016)

dale said:


> i've wrote one erotica type of story. my most popular story. published by 2 or 3 different zines. but NO. family has NEVER read that one. ha ha




Isn't it funny though? Your most popular story ever written was erotica. Is it too graphic? Are you unsure how they would respond if they did?  


*Further Discussion: 
*
Going back to OP's questions, with the topic of erotica, would it be more valuable advice if the person critiquing was _behind_ the inspiration? Do you think it would be beneficial if we explored both sides of the story? When writing erotica, which perspective do you normally write? The male or female? Do you find it easy to switch POV's / gender roles?


----------



## Ariel (Mar 25, 2016)

1) I consider my writing workshop buddies friends, so yes to that.  Also, my husband is a fellow moderator here so I can't escape him.  Otherwise, no, my friends and family do not read my work anymore.

2a) With my writing workshop group I am sometimes surprised by their reactions but that's because sometimes my writing can be very internal so what seems clear to me is not clear to readers.

2b) My family no longer reads my work because I don't share it with them.  I don't share it because they aren't interested.


----------



## dale (Mar 25, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Isn't it funny though? Your most popular story ever written was erotica. Is it too graphic? Are you unsure how they would respond if they did?
> 
> 
> *Further Discussion:
> ...



well, with mine...it was "horror erotica". and the inspiration behind it did read it. and she loved it. probably because she got to stab me to death while fucking me at the end. lol. but to be honest? i'm kind of leery about letting family read anything i write. because i don't think they get my  dark, twisted sense of humor like friends and associates do. so i think they take it too seriously when i kill people in the stories. or the main character blows his head off after writing his last words. they think that shit is really going on in my mind. and to an extent? it is. but not in the serious way THEY might interpret it.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 25, 2016)

dale said:


> well, with mine...it was "horror erotica". and the inspiration behind it did read it. and she loved it. probably because she got to stab me to death while fucking me at the end.




You just brought me down memory lane! This has a similar story to Net Games: 

[video=youtube;Oojk3ZNSKvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oojk3ZNSKvE[/video]


See, that's the thing. If there's a connection to our readers, especially a personal one, I believe the interest will be there. It would be a natural gravitation regardless if your writing was slightly confusing. It could be simply just the way someone touched you - the fact that you incorporated that touch inside your story because of them is gratifying. That's a really interesting scene, Dale. lol


----------



## dale (Mar 25, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> You just brought me down memory lane! This has a similar story to Net Games:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow. my last 2 serious relationships have been from internet exchanges. 1 of them i married and divorced. she was the inspiration for the horror/erotica story. ha ha. that's fucked up.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 25, 2016)

dale said:


> oh wow. my last 2 serious relationships have been from internet exchanges. 1 of them i married and divorced. she was the inspiration for the horror/erotica story. ha ha. that's fucked up.



Haha! Wow! That's so bizarre. What a perfect movie for you! I know what that's like to grow some hair on the _cojones _and meet someone from the Internet. I've been meeting people online since the AOL days. Although Catfish and movies like this don't hinder my confidence, I am glad I never had to deal with anything too extreme. It's a big playground out there on the web. Be careful! 

This gives "hacker" a whole new meaning.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, let's call it HORROTICA.  

Zombie falls in love with a hot chick and makes love to her in a very sensual way. 
BDSM could work too!

That could be a great novel!


----------



## Jack of all trades (Mar 26, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> 2b) My family no longer reads my work because I don't share it with them.  I don't share it because they aren't interested.



 Not sharing my writing was just the first step. I barely have any contact with my family now. Though it's probably for the best. I hope you are at peace with the situation.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 26, 2016)

cinderblock said:


> General questions, out of curiosity.
> 
> 1. Do friends and family read your work?
> 
> ...



You've got to be having a laugh - some of them are main characters!

Quite honestly, I never see family.  The closest lives three miles away and I last bumped into him about two years ago.  The one who lives three hundred miles away was last seen maybe six years ago.  The rest live two hundred miles away in another direction - last seen around 2004.
They are all black sheep - LOL.
I only have very few people I would class as friends, but I prefer it that way.
So yes, I'm perfectly safe having family as characters - most of them not particularly flattering.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 26, 2016)

I still go with the write what you know concept.  I share my work with anyone who is friend or family if they're interested.  I write about the people I know and meet all the time.  Any time I am writing about something that would be considered non fiction it is based on a real life happening.  I guess I am more of a observer who writes down what they see rather than a writer who creates. 


I have a simple philosophy when writing.  If you make one person happy or they appreciate your work then you have succeeded.  The best way to do that is to write about that person, even people who can stand you like it when you make them the central character.... You feel down and out.. Let me know I make you the star of the next story :}


----------



## aurora borealis (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't share my writing with my family. My writing is very personal and close to my heart for me (as in I've put a lot of work into it and don't really want people I know reading it).

I only post my writing on the internet where everyone can see it.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 26, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> Well, let's call it HORROTICA.
> 
> Zombie falls in love with a hot chick and makes love to her in a very sensual way.
> BDSM could work too!
> ...



BDSM *will *work! 

"Choke me!" 
"But ...," 
"Harder! I am already dead, Celina!" 
"I guess you're right. Is this okay?" 
"Celina, I want to feel your nail polish rub against my trachea!"


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 26, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> BDSM *will *work!
> 
> "Choke me!"
> "But ...,"
> ...



Oh Anthony! Endless possibilities!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 30, 2016)

cinderblock said:


> General questions, out of curiosity.
> 
> 1. Do friends and family read your work?
> 
> ...



Going back to OP ... 

Thanks to your thread, Cinderblock. I am willing to take some ideas created in your thread to make a statement. I am willing to share my work with others throughout NaPoWriMo. As far as poetry goes, I never really hesitated to share poetry with others. It has always been larger pieces, like short stories or novels. I don't mind sharing blog articles because they're informative. I speak from experience. I believe I am more comfortable with my own experiences than writing something that may not have happened. I guess this would make be a better non-fiction writer than fiction. However, I've noticed it goes both ways. As mentioned in your thread, it depends on the audience. If you write something about someone else, it may not be worth the share if it's too personal. It's a hit or miss. Thanks for this engaging thread. I hope others participate in it as well. 

Thank you. 


_(Sorry for derailing your thread a bit.) 

_- Anthony


----------



## Monaque (Mar 31, 2016)

Streuth, I read the first page and the last page and was wondering what was going on for a moment. lol.
I did let my sister and a friend read my first novel. The truth was that it wasn`t very good and now both of them are wary of reading anything else I write. Perhaps that`s a blessing as you probably won`t get any impartial advice from your friends and family anyway, but it does sting a little. My parents don`t really read fiction so that`s not an issue. 

It`s not an easy thing letting people read your writing for the first time, I find it a whole lot easier letting people see a painting commission I`ve done for them than read my book.


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2016)

I only let my family see it, and that's only after editing it temporarily so its more appropriate:\ 
But I don't trust them for honesty. I love them and all, but they're biased and go with the vague 'Yeah it's good.' Which is helpful. 

My friends don't know. Just not something I feel like sharing with them, too personal. And I'd be scared they wouldn't get it, like no, this is my baby stop it.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 31, 2016)

No, the family doesn't like what I write. One or two close friends have an interest, but I only rely on one to give me useful feedback. All of the people who took an active interest in my writing are dead.


----------



## dale (Mar 31, 2016)

Patrick said:


> All of the people who took an active interest in my writing are dead.



you should use that line as a pro-mo for future would-be readers.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 31, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> Not sharing my writing was just the first step. I barely have any contact with my family now. Though it's probably for the best. I hope you are at peace with the situation.



Considering that most of my immediate birth family is dead, yeah.  I'm ok with it.  I'm currently in my early 30s and I have lost my mother, brother, all grandparents, and several cousins.  My father has his replacement family now so that's fine too.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 1, 2016)

Patrick said:


> All of the people who took an active interest in my writing are dead.





dale said:


> you should use that line as a pro-mo for future would-be readers.



Yes, it certainly has potential for the opening line of a dark horror story  .


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 1, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> Considering that most of my immediate birth family is dead, yeah.  I'm ok with it.  I'm currently in my early 30s and I have lost my mother, brother, all grandparents, and several cousins.  My father has his replacement family now so that's fine too.



That does make it easier. Unfortunately for me, my mother is still alive, as are my siblings. All would love to emotionally assassinate me, so I keep my distance. It makes it hard as I consider publishing and having my name out there. It is likely to draw unwanted attention.


----------



## Monaque (Apr 1, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Yes, it certainly has potential for the opening line of a dark horror story  .



I was going to say....interesting premise. :-k


----------



## Ariel (Apr 1, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> That does make it easier. Unfortunately for me, my mother is still alive, as are my siblings. All would love to emotionally assassinate me, so I keep my distance. It makes it hard as I consider publishing and having my name out there. It is likely to draw unwanted attention.



No, it doesn't make it easy.  I wish my family were alive, you boar.  Not everyone has the same experiences with their family and personally mine wasn't that bad.


----------



## Monaque (Apr 1, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> No, it doesn't make it easy.  I wish my family were alive, you boar.  Not everyone has the same experiences with their family and personally mine wasn't that bad.



I was going to say, most would wish theirs were there, no matter what, and I`m sorry you don`t have them around to at least provide some support. I get on with mine too, even if they are a little puzzled as to where exactly all this arty stuff has come from.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 1, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> Unfortunately for me, my mother is still alive, as are my siblings.



I think it's quite a common thing for a male writer to have a difficult relationship with his mother. I certainly did, but you should always reconcile while you can, because it's damaging for both of you while you don't. My family is completely broken, but I will always salvage what I can from it.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 1, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> No, it doesn't make it easy.  I wish my family were alive, you boar.  Not everyone has the same experiences with their family and personally mine wasn't that bad.



So sorry. I misunderstood your earlier remarks.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 1, 2016)

Patrick said:


> I think it's quite a common thing for a male writer to have a difficult relationship with his mother. I certainly did, but you should always reconcile while you can, because it's damaging for both of you while you don't. My family is completely broken, but I will always salvage what I can from it.



You don't know what you're talking about in my case, and I won't be trying to explain.


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 3, 2016)

my family is shot to shit and half the time they don't wanna read because they like different genres (sister reads fanfics,mom reads bodice rippers.I am writing a novel about a nephilim and dhampir couple tasked with hunting a witch who is their reincarnated lover [bi polyamory sci-fi urban fantasy anyone?]).my mom has not come to terms with me being biromantic and demisexual .

as for friends--
I'bve been having a series of life tragedy that has made me withdraw from something


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, this thread took a turn! It makes sense though. If the relationship isn't there for the writer, there isn't any support for their work. The writer has limited resources to network and share outside their writing space. The writer becomes self-aware, as esc mentioned, to pursue their own writing endeavors. 



escorial said:


> every writer is somewhat self obsessed because they make the world and let you in...



However, in this case, the writer is very selective with who reads their work. They have their gates closed screening anyone willing to enter their Utopia.


----------



## cinderblock (Apr 7, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Going back to OP ...
> 
> Thanks to your thread, Cinderblock. I am willing to take some ideas created in your thread to make a statement. I am willing to share my work with others throughout NaPoWriMo. As far as poetry goes, I never really hesitated to share poetry with others. It has always been larger pieces, like short stories or novels. I don't mind sharing blog articles because they're informative. I speak from experience. I believe I am more comfortable with my own experiences than writing something that may not have happened. I guess this would make be a better non-fiction writer than fiction. However, I've noticed it goes both ways. As mentioned in your thread, it depends on the audience. If you write something about someone else, it may not be worth the share if it's too personal. It's a hit or miss. Thanks for this engaging thread. I hope others participate in it as well.
> 
> ...



Not at all. Threads, like books, go off on wild tangents. As long as it doesn't lead to a flame war, it's fine. I've enjoyed your posts, immensely. The vague booking thing, I had no idea that was what it was called. And yes, I always found that to beyond pretentious. I just never had a word for it haha!

I've also learned a lot by reading other people's responses, and I appreciate everyone's sincere replies. 

If I didn't know any better, I'd think that everyone here was either writing horror or erotic or some niche paranormal fantasy. I don't know if that's really the case, the demographic numbers, or if only such writers felt compelled to represent themselves on this particular thread. It certainly gave me the impression that most of the writers here write stories about taboo subjects or niche paranormal fantasy stories, and thus is the reason for the trepidation to share their work, or resistance by friends/family to read it. 

My mother doesn't read my work. To this day, she looks down on "book writing." She believes that books only served a purpose before TV was invented. She's adamant that there's no reason to read something when you can watch it. She also sees no value in writing, unless one can monetize it in a pretty major way, and she believes this could only be done with political connections. 

My sister has is usually more interested in shopping and looking at photos of cute animals and playing Candy Crush to bother committing to any of the stories I've written. She says she's too busy to read. Her boyfriend tried to read it, but gave up a few pages later, claiming it was too weird for his tastes. 

I haven't written any erotica or horror or anything to evoke worriment in others for my personal health. I have however recently written a surreal story, where I wrote about a family of hoarders (inspired by my own family). My sister read the first ten or so pages and told my mom, "Oh my God! He wrote about us!" And my mom was like, "Oh my God, why??! How humiliating?! Why would you write about something like that????" Of course, this is not an autobiography, and the hoarding is not focal to the grand scheme of the story, but they're worried about public judgment when others read it... even though most readers don't expect a fictional book to be based on an author's life.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 7, 2016)

Welcome back! Well, here's your thread! It was a pleasure to have around here.



cinderblock said:


> Not at all. Threads, like books, go off on wild tangents. As long as it doesn't lead to a flame war, it's fine. I've enjoyed your posts, immensely. The vague booking thing, I had no idea that was what it was called. And yes, I always found that to beyond pretentious. I just never had a word for it haha!



Thank you! Yes, no war here. Thank you. I appreciate that. Yes, urbandictionary has a lot of terms I have yet to memorize. You will never look at donuts the same if you browse deeper. 



cinderblock said:


> I've also learned a lot by reading other people's responses, and I appreciate everyone's sincere replies.



Yeah, call us weird and crazy. The irony is that, despite not showing our work to close family and friends, we exchange personal writing experiences with complete strangers. The best part? We're all comfortable with each other! 



cinderblock said:


> My mother doesn't read my work. To this day, she looks down on "book writing." She believes that books only served a purpose before TV was invented. She's adamant that there's no reason to read something when you can watch it. She also sees no value in writing, unless one can monetize it in a pretty major way, and she believes this could only be done with political connections.



Your mother relates well with both of my parents. My mom calls my writing, "mommy porn," and my dad couldn't be bothered. He says that I spend too much time on the computer and brings up weight possibilities. I'm average weight for my age and height. Sometimes I fall below average. I run to work. The pot calling the kettle black scenario. He's bigger than I am. Not by much, but enough to say he's pregnant. Both of my parents relate to the monetary gain, especially behind anything I do. My sister has mentioned that she read my work, but she shares the same interests as yours. Typical. Your sister's boyfriend seems to just play that role as your sister's boyfriend. I do that a lot with the siblings. 



cinderblock said:


> I haven't written any erotica or horror or anything to evoke worriment in others for my personal health. I have however recently written a surreal story, where I wrote about a family of hoarders (inspired by my own family). My sister read the first ten or so pages and told my mom, "Oh my God! He wrote about us!" And my mom was like, "Oh my God, why??! How humiliating?! Why would you write about something like that????"



This is hilarious! See, that's a subtopic for your thread. It's now a matter of how they perceive the written work if it is about them. I am glad we covered most of it here. I write from experience to understand how people may react. It's always interesting to see the reactions in person.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Apr 7, 2016)

My sister is looking forward to the printed version of my anthology. I think I might dedicate it to her ( and definitely my children )


----------



## Tealynn (Apr 7, 2016)

My parents consider me the "normal" one, sort of the white sheep of the family. I think my mom would like what I've written, if it wasn't written by me.

i used to have a good friend read for me, but she was light on critiques and heavy on insinuating her voice into my story. That stressed the friendship. 

I wish i had someone close enough to get an honest opinion over a cup of coffee or glass of wine (or two). I want to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly from someone I trust to be honest and direct. Sort of low in the self-confidence dept.


----------



## Hairball (Apr 8, 2016)

YES! Friends and other folks bought my book when I had it done and bound at Staples. I didn't have a price on it, but they gave me between $7 and $12 for it.

I sold over 80 copies. I think 87. I gave some away.


----------



## cinderblock (Apr 8, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Welcome back! Well, here's your thread! It was a pleasure to have around here.
> 
> Thank you! Yes, no war here. Thank you. I appreciate that. Yes, urbandictionary has a lot of terms I have yet to memorize. You will never look at donuts the same if you browse deeper.
> 
> ...



Haha, thanks for seeing everything so generously.

Yes, the interesting thing with books is, we reveal parts of ourselves to complete strangers, what we don't even reveal to those closest to us.

I'm curious as to why she calls your writing "mommy porn?" Is it because it appeals to the maternal demographic, and she labels it as "porn" to downgrade its merits/significance?

The stigma of computers is interesting. Do you ever get the feeling you get treated differently depending on whether you're carrying a book or a tablet/kindle? Maybe it's my own self-consciousness, but I feel like I get treated better at restaurants when I have a hardcopy of a book, than my Kindle haha. And by "better," they just seem more... smiley/engaged. But it might just be all in my head.

The weight issue's also amusing. My dad, too, was fixated on weight. He used to always criticize my weight as well, when he packed on more weight, himself. And then toward the end of his life, he went through a skinny phase, where he became way too skinny. That's when he really took his criticism of everyone's weight to another level. My whole life, I've gone through extreme weight fluctuations. I've gone from chubby to skinny to fat to skinny again, to average right now. And people would never compliment my new look. If their first impression of me was skinny, and now I was fat, they'd go, "Holy shit, you're fat!" And those whose first impression of me was fat, and subsequently met me during my "skinny" phase, would go, "You look weird now." This is all part and parcel of my identity complex. My entire family is, really, fixated on public appearance. From my hair to my skin complexion to the way I dress, etc. Nowadays I just wear a tank top and pajama bottoms, so my mother's like, "In all my years, nobody goes out like that. What if you see someone you know??" Of course, I place very little importance in the way I look, unless it's a professional/formal occasion. I'm always like, "Let them judge." I just don't place a lot of weight (pun?) on that aspect of my identity. It's not how I define myself, like, "So I met someone that I hadn't seen in ten years, and they seemed pretty underwhelmed by my overall progress in life, but at least I impressed them with my attire." It's really beside the point.

... which circles back to the overall phenomenon of public reaction. We react, they react, we react to that, others react, etc. It's a reactionary culture. My reaction is usually more jaded/dismissive, when my mom and sister freak out and say, "Oh my God, what would they think of us?!" My response is usually along the lines of, "Most people won't draw that connection, and if they do, they won't care, but if they do care, you really should've be concerning yourselves with their opinion."


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 8, 2016)

cinderblock said:


> Yes, the interesting thing with books is, we reveal parts of ourselves to complete strangers, what we don't even reveal to those closest to us.
> 
> 
> ..."



Pretty much like trying to connect to someone for just that moment, with strangers, knowing nothing of your past, just the present, the NOW. 

Like a one night stand of the "mind".


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 8, 2016)

Hairball said:


> YES! Friends and other folks bought my book when I had it done and bound at Staples. I didn't have a price on it, but they gave me between $7 and $12 for it.
> 
> I sold over 80 copies. I think 87. I gave some away.



Staples does that? Someone asked in the publishing forum, I think.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 8, 2016)

cinderblock said:


> If I didn't know any better, I'd think that everyone here was either writing horror or erotic or some niche paranormal fantasy. I don't know if that's really the case, the demographic numbers, or if only such writers felt compelled to represent themselves on this particular thread. It certainly gave me the impression that most of the writers here write stories about taboo subjects or niche paranormal fantasy stories, and thus is the reason for the trepidation to share their work, or resistance by friends/family to read it.



Not at all. In my case, I just don't want to invite undue criticism. After all, I got yelled at for getting a partial scholarship. No, it was NOT because they felt I sh have gotten a full scholarship. They wanted me to decline it, so it could be given to someone who "truly deserved" it.


----------



## Ultraroel (Apr 8, 2016)

I have terribly unreliable friends and family when it comes to reading. 
I have given up that they will ever start reading my stuff.


----------



## bdcharles (Apr 8, 2016)

LeX_Domina said:


> bi polyamory sci-fi urban fantasy anyone?



Does it have explosions and karate too? Sign me up!



cinderblock said:


> Yes, the interesting thing with books is, we reveal parts of ourselves  to complete strangers, what we don't even reveal to those closest to us.



Indeed. I think it's because we have to deal with those closest to  us on a daily basis, whereas strangers we may never see again and all  may be forgotten. That's my reason for keeping my writing close anyway.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Apr 8, 2016)

Tealynn said:


> My parents consider me the "normal" one, sort of the white sheep of the family. I think my mom would like what I've written, if it wasn't written by me.



I've known people like this too. Just letting you know that you're not alone in this one.



> I used to have a good friend read for me, but she was light on critiques and heavy on insinuating her voice into my story. That stressed the friendship.



This wouldn't be such a bad thing- IF you were working on co-authoring a project together. When you're not, though, it's annoying and disappointing at the same time. 



> I wish i had someone close enough to get an honest opinion over a cup of coffee or glass of wine (or two). I want to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly from someone I trust to be honest and direct. Sort of low in the self-confidence dept.



I'm with you on this one. it sounds like a grand idea- so long as equal time is given to each others writing projects.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 8, 2016)

Tealynn said:


> I wish i had someone close enough to get an honest opinion over a cup of coffee or glass of wine (or two). I want to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly from someone I trust to be honest and direct. Sort of low in the self-confidence dept.



I have the Moscato, 
girl, here's my motto,
write what you feel,
feel what you write,
as long as you do it 
everything feels right! 

But in seriousness, I'm here if you need someone. I assist people with their writing endeavors. Sober or not. I help people relax, reflect and express. 



Hairball said:


> I sold over 80 copies. I think 87. I gave some away.



That's impressive! Congratulations!



cinderblock said:


> Yes, the interesting thing with books is, we reveal parts of ourselves to complete strangers, what we don't even reveal to those closest to us.



In essence, it's the exposure. It's the unbiased opinions. It's a natural habit of wanting to be heard, accepted, and evaluated by other people. That reassurance close friends and family would have a hard time providing. Sometimes support is more valuable if the emotions weren't a major part of the delivery. 



cinderblock said:


> I'm curious as to why she calls your writing "mommy porn?" Is it because it appeals to the maternal demographic, and she labels it as "porn" to downgrade its merits/significance?



No, think of sensual romance. Apply that to the concept of a woman using words to stimulate her mind. It's _word porn_. 



cinderblock said:


> The stigma of computers is interesting. Do you ever get the feeling you get treated differently depending on whether you're carrying a book or a tablet/kindle? Maybe it's my own self-consciousness, but I feel like I get treated better at restaurants when I have a hardcopy of a book, than my Kindle haha. And by "better," they just seem more... smiley/engaged. But it might just be all in my head.



I feel as if there's more respect to readers with a physical copy. Many readers are still holding traditional values to books. It's a sensory thing. They enjoy the smell, feeling and overall appearance of a physical book. It also opens the awkward conversation starter. They can see what you're reading without looking into a screen. 




cinderblock said:


> And those whose first impression of me was fat, and subsequently met me during my "skinny" phase, would go, "You look weird now." This is all part and parcel of my identity complex.



I found this interesting growing up. The concept of,  "identity complex" is intriguing. I know what it's like to see someone completely opposite of how I grew up with them. Fluffy, Gabriel Iglesias, is pursuing a path of losing weight. What do we call him when he isn't _fluffy _anymore? It's a major part of who he represents as a public figure. 



cinderblock said:


> ... which circles back to the overall phenomenon of public reaction. We react, they react, we react to that, others react, etc. It's a reactionary culture.



Perfect transition! As I was saying, Fluffy is a public figure. He works in the public as a comedian. How will the public react to him losing weight? It's definitely a reactionary culture. Whether it will work in his favor, everyone will always see him as that guy with "more to love." It's his "identity complex."  



Reichelina said:


> Pretty much like trying to connect to someone for just that moment, with strangers, knowing nothing of your past, just the present, the NOW.
> 
> Like a one night stand of the "mind".



I really like this perspective. You're absolutely right. Perhaps, that's why we allow strangers to read our work. We allow them to kiss us. We allow them to become intimate despite being strangers. We allow them into a private part of our lives. In essence, we are not afraid of their opinions. That's why we're comfortable. If they say something unpleasant, it's not going to change the relationship you barely have with them. Nobody is hurt. Everyone moves on.



bdcharles said:


> Indeed. I think it's because we have to deal with those closest to  us on a daily basis, whereas strangers we may never see again and all  may be forgotten.



Yes, precisely! Over exposure isn't going to matter. You share as much as you can share, and as much as they can handle. Whatever happens - happens. We meet someone new the next day. Repeat. 


Great transitional commentary, guys!


----------



## cinderblock (Apr 9, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> Pretty much like trying to connect to someone for just that moment, with strangers, knowing nothing of your past, just the present, the NOW.
> 
> Like a one night stand of the "mind".



Great way to put it.



Jack of all trades said:


> Staples does that? Someone asked in the publishing forum, I think.



I was more bewildered and blown away that the author was able to move that many copies to locals. Those numbers would be pretty sweet for any first year self-published author utilizing the technological advantages of Amazon, social media, etc to reach a worldwide audience. 



Jack of all trades said:


> Not at all. In my case, I just don't want to invite undue criticism. After all, I got yelled at for getting a partial scholarship. No, it was NOT because they felt I sh have gotten a full scholarship. They wanted me to decline it, so it could be given to someone who "truly deserved" it.



That is too funny. Hilarious. As Paul Gilmartin would say, "awfulsome" (awful and awesome at the same time.)



PrinzeCharming said:


> I feel as if there's more respect to readers with a physical copy. Many readers are still holding traditional values to books. It's a sensory thing. They enjoy the smell, feeling and overall appearance of a physical book. It also opens the awkward conversation starter. They can see what you're reading without looking into a screen.
> 
> I found this interesting growing up. The concept of,  "identity complex" is intriguing. I know what it's like to see someone completely opposite of how I grew up with them. Fluffy, Gabriel Iglesias, is pursuing a path of losing weight. What do we call him when he isn't _fluffy _anymore? It's a major part of who he represents as a public figure.
> 
> ...



I do miss the old library smell of my childhood. It smelled like old books. Now the libraries don't smell like anything.

As for Fluffy, I could imagine the reactions won't be great, since his fanbase probably consists of those who embraced his "fluffiness." It does suck when your physical identity is threatened by health, like Paula Deen, who was beloved for overbuttering everything, and subsequently contracted diabetes. Long term, momentary reactions mean little to nothing... something like when Jessica Simpson was called a "slut" for showing her belly button. Or when Dixie Chicks were destroyed by the media for speaking out against George W and being "unpatriotic" for failing to show nothing but blind support for the president. Etc etc. Seems like a big deal then, but everybody just dismisses it as overreaction now. That said, it's our fear of immediate reactions (judgment) that prevent us from doing anything. No matter what you pursue, you're gonna face judgment in the beginning, like, "You're gonna start doing what?! Posting YouTube videos?? You? On YouTube? Hah!" And then you picture everybody talking behind your back for the first year or two. "Have you seen his YouTube videos? Oh my God... *shaking head*" "Wait, what? He started a YouTube channel?" "Yeah, I don't what he's thinking..." "Why would he do such a thing?" "Exactly..." But this applies to everything, competing in contests, writing, standup comedy, etc. You're gonna look like a fool for the immediate couple years, and nobody wants to experience that. So they just don't do anything, and they remain consumers and unhappy and jaded and bitter and angry at those who had the courage (like Fluffy) to go out there and put themselves out there, create/accomplish something, etc.


----------



## JustRob (Apr 9, 2016)

My angel and I have now been married for 45 years and I value her opinions, but she has never read my novel. I have mentioned it to her umpteen times and she is tired of hearing the words "in my novel" but she has never actually read it, so I still talk about it anyway. She says that it is obviously just me and she already knows me well enough. When I was writing it I specifically asked her to read a sex scene in it as I didn't want there to be a masculine bias to it. When she read it she couldn't stop laughing. I wasn't sure how to take that comment, but maybe it explains why we have been happy together for so many years.

Our next door neighbour started to read my novel and told my angel that she was trying to understand what was in my mind, but my angel told her that to attempt that was madness. She only read the first few chapters and then abandoned it.

While at the dentist's the other day I mentioned to the hygienist that she could download the novel from my website. She told me that she would give me her comments at my next visit in six months time. Does that count as giving oral hygiene to the written word?

Maybe that is the whole point about my work, that it was never intended to be published but just used as a source of conversation. I am content with that.


----------



## GotLost (Apr 10, 2016)

1. Yes constantly. Two sets of eyes are always better than one. Everyone from my parents to siblings to cousins and friends have read something at least once. Even the rough drafts.

2a) There have been some interesting reactions. Thing is, they all see it differently because they see the world differently. Do I get offended, hardly. If someone questions what I am writing, then I need to try harder to make it easier to follow. 

Do I re-evaluate my acquaintance with them? 

No. I have gotten into some long discussions, however, that is life. People who trust and care for one another discuss things. I'd rather have a discussion with someone, even if it is an argument, rather then have them bow down to my whims. I look at it this way. If I can't handle critiquing from friends and/or family then what business do I have in writing?  If I run away screaming "I hate you" to a friend or family member because they tore something apart - what I am going to do with a publisher?


2b) I have yet to have anyone refuse. Some people take a while to read anything if I ask them. There's someone I know, who is very, very close to one side of the family, and he is oftentimes extremely busy. He is also a perfectionist. We have gotten into some good arguments [as we're both stubborn] about things. If I _loved_ him any less afterwards such a relationship/friendship would have crashed & burned years ago. 

Would I re-evaluate my acquaintance with them?

No. People have lives. People are also entitled to their own options. I might, depending on the person, want to know why they refused to read something, however, that would have very little to do with our friendship.


----------

